
Show HN: Software Design Patterns, Principles, and Best Practices - soygul
https://quanticdev.com/articles/software-design-patterns
======
soygul
Hi all,

Here is an article/video that I created for myself (!) of software design
patterns and best practices. It is good exercise to be reminded of these
periodically and reflect on your projects and see where you could have applied
them to make things simpler. Also, the best way to learn & re-learn things is
to teach them, so here we go.

    
    
      * Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6Ud7EGAxrc
      * Article: https://quanticdev.com/articles/software-design-patterns
      * Article source (GitHub): https://github.com/soygul/QuanticDev/blob/master/articles/software-design-patterns.md
    

Article/video covers the following patterns:

    
    
      1. YAGNI - You Ain't Gonna Need It
      2. Thinking Before Coding
      3. KISS – Keep It Simple Stupid
      4. DRY – Do not Repeat Yourself
      5. Single Responsibility Principle
      6. Separation of Concerts
      7. Composition Over Inheritance
      8. Dependency Injection
      9. Test-Driven Development
      10. One Way Communication and Data Flow
      11. Immutability
      12. State Containers
      13. Factory and Singleton Patterns
    

Hope this helps someone, and all feedback is welcome. I will incorporate any
feedback into the article.

